# I have a question about bow fishing



## mossyoakhh (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm thining about starting bowfishing,but I want some advise on a bow. I dont want a rant about a brand name, Ive bow hunted a long time,and you could tell me 20 different brands to hunt with and i'm still gonna use what brand i like.I Just want to know if I should use a recurve or a compound for bowfishing?


----------



## Toffy (Jul 7, 2010)

Most use a recurve, and a zero-drag reel is the best. Pair it with a Muzzy fishing arrow and you are good to go. Then remember, aim low!


----------



## JpEater (Jul 8, 2010)

You will definatly want to go with a compound. I don't own one but the Mission Menace made by Matthews is an excellent bow. It has an adjustable draw from 17'' to 30''. The draw weight is adjustable from about 20-40 lbs or so i think. It sells for about $270 or so. You could also look at any youth bow. Big thing is that you need to make sure that the draw weight can be run down pretty low. The Menace is one of the most adjustable bows that I know of. You can adjust the draw for different shooters with just an allen wrench on the deck of your boat. Again I don't own one. Just pointing you in a good direction. A muzzy reel would be a great addition as well. They are very dependable.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 8, 2010)

No way I would ever use a compound for bow fishing. Too many cables, pullies, gadgets and gizmos for your line to get hung up in, heavy and bulky as the dickens, and bowfishing isn't really a sport to be using sights anyway because you seldom get a leisurely shot, seems like I'm usually snap shooting at fish. I use a wooden selfbow myself (and shoot just as many fish as anyone in the boat,) but if I was gonna buy a bow just for bowfishing,  it would be a short glass recurve-kinda like the old Kodiak Magnum-style.


----------



## GA Bowfisher (Jul 8, 2010)

Most tournament shooters use a compound bow


----------



## Michael (Jul 8, 2010)

Some people use either


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jul 8, 2010)

its a personal preference  i shoot a browning barracuda . its a compound  with no let off its light weight and fast hard shooting bow . i have a oneida  screaming eagle on the way should be in soon .  weight makes a big difference when u are shooting all night . the old school bows will do fine but heavy . shoot what ya want 2


----------



## sleeze (Jul 8, 2010)

Recurve all the way.

Unless you have a  Browning Barracuda,,,,,,And the AMS fire eagle and fire hawk are great bows too.

Of course the very best thing to bow fish with is a Oneida,,,,,so they say.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jul 9, 2010)

I've got a PSE kingfisher that can't be beat, it's cheap and will take a beating and keep ticking.


----------



## Hard Core (Jul 9, 2010)

I know they are ungodly expensive, but Oneida all the way. The single string is great for shooting "tied to the back" or slides. I have taken alot of people for the first time, and there is a lot smaller learning curve with an Oneida in their hands. My wife and her friend are a  a perfect example. This was their first trip ever. The bow makes a huge difference.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

GA Bowfisher said:


> Most tournament shooters use a compound bow



$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Michael (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome pics Chuck 

Sure wish I had an Oneida


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jul 9, 2010)

here is the bow i am trade'n for with dave with bowfishers mag 
it was built by joneida


----------



## mossyoakhh (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I think I'm gonna get a recurve! I'm a hoyt fan, so I guess I am going to buy a hoyt gamemaster,and put a reel on it. Thanks


----------



## RogerB (Jul 15, 2010)

If you want a recurve, get a Samick Stingray, just as good and $200 less.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and buy an AMS retriever reel.  Again its personal preference but they are way less hassle than the others in my opinion.


----------

